# moving on



## aurrida (Mar 9, 2008)

unfortunately i am not going to add anything that has not already been said. but, this a new forum about advanced techniques and for me i particularly want to recreate a commercial looking black ebonite pen that writes well. this is the beginning of that process.

thanks to don for pointing me in the right direction and his two superb tutorials. 

http://www.redriverpens.com/pdf files/closed end Pens part 1.pdf

http://www.redriverpens.com/pdf files/Closed end pens part 2.pdf

this morning i roughed out what shape i am looking for.






i used my existing adjustable mandrel and followed dons tutorial. its a long way from a shinny piece of ebonite and i will have to live with the shape before forging ahead. whether the mandrel set up will be up to the job we will see but don give many alternatives.

i will not be using csusa kits as the donner kits. i will instead use a churchill or elgrande. i want the nib end to be black plastic not metal due to the weight. incidentally the wooden barrel without nib end weighs 6 grammes as apposed to the 16 grammes of the csusa retro. its also a little small so the bigger kits may be better. all in all it looks like it may turn out to be a well balance pen, we will see. i have never seen arizonans kits so i am in the dark.

i still have the cap to roughly design and see if the shape i would like is achievable, and i may have to overcome how i am going to fix the clip.

well there is not much more to say or that i can do. i need to get hold of some ebonite and see how i get on. and see if the mandrel set up is up to the job. 

incidentally sold my first pen today, so thankfully i have a little cash to invest in my new project. 

of course all input is welcome.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 9, 2008)

Darren you are nearly there my friend, look through the pen pictures for closed end shapes, there are a few really classy looking![]


----------

